# 1994 bronco



## Mr Patrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Found a 94 full size bronco 5.8l 351w 63 miles has an old behind bumper western plow mount and pump. Has anyone plowed with this truck? Also what type of plow will this accept. Thank Patrick


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i seen one once that was shot on the front end. most guys around here use old blazers instead of the ford bronco. front end is better on the blazer i guess.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I see a lot of Bronco's plowing snow around here. You need a regular duty 7 1/2 foot Western plow for that mount and truck. Don't try to go big or heavy (plow) the truck will not fair well or be safe. 
_Just beware of old plow trucks!_
They can have a boat load of new parts and repairs needed due to the past life they led.
That's how my truck got the name _" The Big Red Drain"_.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

i plow with a 95 f-150, and i have installed heavy duty coil springs on the fron, and i am getting ready to add air bags, and 2.5" leveling blocks due to adding 3/4 ton rear leafs in the truck. I have found you can make the f-150/Bronco just as strong as a 3/4 ton truck. There is a nice catalog LMC truck that is good refernce for parts. You can use 3/4 ton tie rod assembly for these trucks, and use sprngs from the mid 80's 3/4 ton when they used coils in the fron. From what i have heard the axles are just about bullet proof in these trucks. Hope this helps


----------



## PlowDaddy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a 94 full size Bronco (Eddie Bauer) with the 5.8 liter. I have a 7.5 Meyers Poly with a classic mount (about 500 lbs). I installed a set of airbags inside the front coils as the weight of the plow will cause the alignment geometry to change due to the front end design. The Bronco seems to handle the plow OK. 

I have had the plow for 3 winters and since I got it, no snow in central KY. :crying: 

Big snows every year prior. Maybe this year I'll finally get to use it.


----------



## Mr Patrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your help. Found a 1993 bronco with a westernplow and 73kmiles. few basic repairs, one large, electric lock out were haning up so I replaced them. Thanks again and I hope you all get a ton of snow Patrick


----------



## jrousell (Feb 10, 2004)

*I need HELP/advice*

I have a 94 bronco 4x4 and am tryign to mount a used meyers classic style plow that I bought. The crumple zone on the frame near the front looks like it'd be tough to fabricate an brackjet to

what do your mount brackets look like? Do they mount to that waxy area?


----------



## Mr Patrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Will send out some pics on sat truck is out of town today Patrick


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You get to play with your new toy yet?


----------



## jrousell (Feb 10, 2004)

*any pictures yet?*



Mr Patrick;359295 said:


> Will send out some pics on sat truck is out of town today Patrick


if you do have a chance to take a snapshot- I say a huge thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Patrick (Jun 24, 2006)

hey jeff can't figure out how to add pics, files may be to big PM me if you still need pics and I will email them to you Patrick


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone have pics of this mount yet?

Yesterday, I bought a 94 Bronco E.B. and I'd like to find a mount that fits it ASAP. Please let me know.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Try Storks. I know they have some old Bronco plow parts.


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Sawboy... I'll take a look and shoot some more emails out.


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

I plowed for years with Bronco's. My first was a 90 Eddie Bauer with a 7.5 western, (Behind the bumper). (25 Accounts) My second was a 94 XLT that I had a brand new 7.5 Curtis on it. (37 accounts) Both trucks I installed Air bags in the front with on board compressors. The 94 I also put in the Plow springs. I LOVED them. I did residential and small commercial. I also used 4 studded snows, narrow on car rims. The only problem I had with either is the auto locking hubs. They would unlock when I backed out of a snow bank on my larger lots. I changed them over to the Warn Manuals. I also use 4 Studded snows on the Excursion 7.3. IMO you can't beat them. I am now plow for a municipality and have 4 steep hills. LOVE the Studs! Good luck. I loved the wheelbase for doing residential with the Broncos!!

Keith


----------

